# prop motors where to buy ??



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

HI !!!

where is a good place to purchase these motors like the ones used
for chauldron creep ect....

all i can find in my area are motors that turn way to fast, so best solution is to order them 

thanks

Steff


----------



## SuperCreep31 (Nov 22, 2009)

monsterguts.com has an awesome variety of motors.. another one to look for would be before and after christmas if you see any of those animated characters being thrown out ive fpund that usually they are thrown out because the lights are bad-not the motor


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would not recommend pick a part scavenging because usually the motors are still pricey, you have to remove them yourself, and they are very old most the time and tend to overheat and fail. Go with monsterguts, as far as the speed, it depends on the voltage of the powersupply, if you really wanna dial in the speed, fright props sells a speed controller but it is a little pricey. Hope that helps


----------



## R. Lamb (Oct 11, 2011)

I have to agree with gooffy87 on this one. Pick-a-part will charge you to get in and then charge you to get back out. In the end you will have paid more for a "sketchy" motor than you would have if you just went to Monstergut's.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:I am going to concur here...Monsterguts rocks on motors! Super nice guys and very helpful. They are like little haunt angels. I got my stuff from them and my Cauldron Creep Victor rocked his stirring motion and head bobbing all night long! Perfection!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Well, it depends on what you need the motor for, what you have in the way power sources where the props will be, how much you know about wiring things up, and how much are prefer to do to save money.

Wiper motors are very strong, need a decent 3.3-12 volt power supply, and are for props in the 10 -30 rpm range. Monster gut motors are new, come with good customer support, but you pay for it. Try talking to the guys at the local auto yards, find the right one and they will let you pull wiped motors for 10-20 ( I rarely pay more then 10).

Animated Christmas decoration motors are good in the 4-6 rpm range, typically need no wiring, only a 110 outlet, and have decent torque, but will reverse on you under too much load.

Vent motors are great if you have them, good torque, will run off a 12 volt wallwart unlike wiper motors, however they are not worth the $25 they sell for now IMHO.

I have been using a 110v a/c, 6 rpm gear more lately that I recommend, $10 bucks. Search for my cloaked fcg thread, there is a link to the motor there.


----------



## yeloowtang (Aug 7, 2012)

Sweet ! thanks everyone for the answers 

i will look this up and start planning and ordering hehe

steff


----------

